# Snow Removal Employees - Anyone else pay like this?



## lawnlandscape

Just a little history first: I have done landscaping/lawn care for a number of years, but just moved into snow removal 5 years ago. My first couple years in business I had a hell of a time keeping employees over the winter season because of the amount of hours they would work throughout the season (just when it snows). I have always gave my employees a higher wage during the winter season, because of the low amount of hours. 

3 years ago, after going through 5 guys over the course of the previous season in 1 position, I had an idea of a different way to pay my snow removal employees that would encourage them to stay around. (These are employee's not subcontractors).

All of my employees get a based wage + an hourly bonus. The bonus is BANKED over the entire winter season, and is paid out on April 15th the following spring ONLY if certain criteria is met... which are:

1) Employee completes winter season with us (if they don't, but give us at least a 2 week notice (and did not miss any snowfalls) they are still entitled to 50% of their bonus)

2) Employee shows up no later then 1 hour after being called to come in for snow removal work (I always call my guys to warn them 24-48 hours before snow is excepted)

3) Employee shows up and works EVERY snowfall throughout the winter season. If one snowfall is missed, season bonus is reduced to 50%, if 2 snowfalls are missed, bonus is forfeited. (When hiring snow removal workers, I always tell them the only acceptable excuse for not coming in, is if you are in the hospital or dead-and I am serious...)

4) If you are terminated due to performance issues, your entire bonus is forfeited.


The last 3 years, I have used this model and it has worked sooo well!

An example of how 2 of my employees were paid last year:

Shoveler/Snow Blower
Base Wage: $10.00 per hour
Bonus: $5.00 per hour
So, this employee actually made $15 per hour, but $5 per hour was banked and then paid out on April 15th when he completed the snow removal season with us.

Plow Truck Driver
Base Wage: $13.00 per hour
Bonus: $6.00 per hour
So, this employee actually made $19 per hour, but $6 per hour was banked and then paid out on April 15th when he completed the snow removal season with us.

I am just wondering if anyone else has used models similar to this, and I also posted this as a tip to other guys with employees as something that has worked well for my company.


----------



## ry_rock

Very detailed sounds like a great pay schedule, you obviously put a lot of thought into this, might try something like that this year. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## grandview

I know all areas are different in pay. But if I was shoveling snow for that ,I'd rather roll over in bed and call me in the spring.


----------



## ratherbfishin

grandview;1308606 said:


> I know all areas are different in pay. But if I was shoveling snow for that ,I'd rather roll over in bed and call me in the spring.


Roger that!Sounds like a great plan,but I'm thinking you would be hard pressed to get reliable shovelers or drivers for that $$$....around here at least.


----------



## grandview

Doesn't Wisconsin get to 50 below zero in the winter?


----------



## cet

Do they have a minimum guarantee. I wouldn't get out of bed for those $'s


----------



## WIPensFan

Is that legal? How do they report their wages to unemployment? Sounds like a good system, just wondering if it's all on the up and up.


----------



## grandview

WIPensFan;1308672 said:


> Is that legal? How do they report their wages to unemployment? Sounds like a good system, just wondering if it's all on the up and up.


I assume they are employees and get paid. The bonus is paid at the end of the season ,that's when the taxes would kick in.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Guys jump all over $10 an hour shoveling jobs around here.


----------



## grandview

cold_and_tired;1308693 said:


> Guys jump all over $10 an hour shoveling jobs around here.


I'd jump around a shoveling job to!


----------



## viper881

Sounds like that pay scale works good.


----------



## MattsPlowingWI

grandview;1308628 said:


> Doesn't Wisconsin get to 50 below zero in the winter?


No, no it's not Antartica or Canada! The bonus is a great idea, I have issues getting shovelers to stick with us too! I'll be giving this a shot for sure! Of course it's legal, this gets reported as ordinary income and payol tax is deducted, it's a contractual bonus.


----------



## IMAGE

Another member on here suggested it to me earlier this yr, and we are trying it this year for the first time. Only thing is I am starting the bank with $200 and it will grow from there based on hrs worked.


----------



## Spucel

grandview;1308694 said:


> I'd jump around a shoveling job to!


I prefer to stay in the truck payup


----------



## Longae29

We pay a higher wage to start with, but we do $3 per hour, must make every call. No excuses. We also have employees that are paid salary year round regardless of how much they work, but if over 20 a week in winter they make hourly, it has worked very well.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Sign me up for your Florida sites.


----------



## wizardsr

OP, I swear you stole our employment contracts LOL! We've been doing this for several years and it's worked out great! Thumbs Up


----------



## goel

Higher wage, I also include damages as a clause for the plow drivers. 

If its a "things happen damages" that's usually ok, because we have all been out thier. If you back a plow truck or salter over a car or back into a building, well that's not OK.

We call ours a performance based incentive. 
A Banked Hourly bonus could get you into trouble if you don't pay it for some reason.

Sometimes its all about the wording.


----------



## wizardsr

goel;1308941 said:


> Higher wage, I also include damages as a clause for the plow drivers.
> 
> If its a "things happen damages" that's usually ok, because we have all been out thier. If you back a plow truck or salter over a car or back into a building, well that's not OK.
> 
> We call ours a performance based incentive.
> A Banked Hourly bonus could get you into trouble if you don't pay it for some reason.
> 
> Sometimes its all about the wording.


Right you are. I believe my attorney worded it as "preventable accidents". One of my guys last year clipped a fence post and scraped the side of the box and broke the taillight. It was certainly preventable, he got closer to it than he should have, but I chalked it up to "things happen" and paid him his bonus. Another guy backed into a pole and a car within 7 hours of each other. The pole I gave him a pass on, the car not so much, he didn't get his bonus.


----------



## MatthewG

I like it. At the end of the year do you write them a bonus check? And thoughout the year on the employee payroll, I assume their horly pay is posted as the base pay?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I pay around the same ballpark for my workers. I don't usually have much of a problem finding guys. I have a ton that I call on. I just make sure my drivers are paid well and the same guys everytime so the quality of work doesn't go down. It's tough during the winter with workers.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wouldn't the bonus that's being paid be taxed as a bonus? That would mean they would be taxed almost 40% on the bonus. How are your employees dealing with this?


----------



## snobgone

We do something similar but are stricter. We pay out if you make all the storms and last the entire season to qualify. Illness & preventable damage is sometimes deducted from the bonus depending on the history of the employee. It's motivating and a reward for those that are dependable which is critical in supplying consistent service. 

And as far as legal terms or language, our attorney's have said it should always be defined as a bonus and not banked, but accumulated. If an employee is under the impression you are with holding pay, they could start trouble with the DOL.


----------



## iluvscag

All Truck Drivers and Equipment Operators are making 30$ and hour. Shovelers are at 15$. If you cant afford to pay this your not bidding your work properly.


----------



## snobgone

iluvscag;1310786 said:


> All Truck Drivers and Equipment Operators are making 30$ and hour. Shovelers are at 15$. If you cant afford to pay this your not bidding your work properly.


Thats a pretty big generalization considering there are different regions that have different labor markets. Although we pay closer to what you suggest, my brother in Maine cant get $18 per hour to plow.


----------



## cold_and_tired

iluvscag;1310786 said:


> All Truck Drivers and Equipment Operators are making 30$ and hour. Shovelers are at 15$. If you cant afford to pay this your not bidding your work properly.


Come to my neck of the woods and try bidding like that. I'll show you to the soup line so you can stay fed all winter because you wont be pushing one flake.


----------



## iluvscag

cold_and_tired;1310792 said:


> Come to my neck of the woods and try bidding like that. I'll show you to the soup line so you can stay fed all winter because you wont be pushing one flake.


Well thats because you have a flooded market and Im guessing most buisnesses are happy with sub par work there. Here Quality Pays.


----------



## snobgone

iluvscag;1310794 said:


> Well thats because you have a flooded market and Im guessing most buisnesses are happy with sub par work there. Here Quality Pays.


You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. Please tell us more about your vast national experience that allows you to be insulting and come to moronic conclusions.


----------



## iluvscag

snobgone;1310795 said:


> You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. Please tell us more about your vast national experience that allows you to be insulting and come to moronic conclusions.


Sure not a problem. I have family who is in the buisness near denver. He had always told me Plowers are a dime a dozen. Most being fly by night outifts who cut throat the legit operations. You know what I mean here, the guys that are plowing for beer money. He said most of these fly by nighters leave terrible windrows and leave the job in poor shape but most buisness are alright with it because of the cheaper price they are having to pay.

Now in my area, we either have snowy years or nothing. So it breaks these low-ballers very very fast. Most can not afford to stay in buisness. And since everyone is so frightened by a 4 inch snowstorm here most complexes want their lot to be perfect and this where our OCD kicks in. But I'm not trying to INSULT, I am simply stating that the rate of which we try to accomplish per man hour (100$ for a truck, 125$ for a skidsteer, 175$ for a backhoe or tractor) is feasible to Pay GOOD help at least what we are paying them. I dont hire run of the mill people. I hire people that are passionate about the industry. Who represent not only my image but who are proud of theres.


----------



## snobgone

iluvscag;1310786 said:


> All Truck Drivers and Equipment Operators are making 30$ and hour. Shovelers are at 15$. If you cant afford to pay this your not bidding your work properly.


My point, thats regional and thats a big generalization. Typically areas that get less snow are less tolerant and tend to accept higher rates in those markets. With tighter competition in higher accumulation areas, you have to charge less and do a better job or someone else will. And with areas like Buffalo and Syracuse they are plowing so often its like mowing the lawn and the market generally pays less. For you to make the statement "you are not bidding your work properly" is an insult especially based on your limited experience.


----------



## cold_and_tired

Tell your family member that he is more than welcome to check out my lots after the next storm. My area gets about 5 times more snow than yours and I guarantee you that I don't own a fly by night operation. In fact, I haven't lost an account in six years. I must be doing something right.

Do you acknowledge the fact that different areas of the country have different wages for doing the same job? Does a police officer in Omaha make the same wage a police officer in LA?


----------



## iluvscag

Wow unreal, "especially based on my limited experience" ? You know me how? Hmm...I guess knowledge is based on post count here. I will be getting the fleet pics up in a couple of weeks. And Cold and Tired..I am not saying that YOU do a bad job. Every area has low ballers I am just stating what he had told me. So please cold and tired I am sorry If I insulted you. That was not intented but I really do no think the numbers were that high. And SnobGone you shouldn't make such "generalizations" on my experience level.


----------



## snobgone

your experience being limited to that market......you could be the top dog plow master for all I know or even care but based on your comments, you haven't left your area...........&............who cares about the number of posts. Its more about the quality of your feedback to you fellow plowing contractors. Your comment really had no relevance to the original thread that was asking for feedback on bonuses, not what you thought he should be compensating his staff at. 

I must say, I appreciate your comments about the quality of the people you hire and they pride they take. Your employees are a reflection of your operation and how they represent is your reputation. Some peoples markets can only afford to pay the guys you are describing $20 per hour and they are just as hard working and dedicated they are just in a different market. Out of curiosity, how many people do you personally employ? Do you bonus for dependabilty?


----------



## iluvscag

For the past several years, my partner and I (yes I said partner im no bigshot moneyman) have employed 9 other seasonal employees besides ourselves. This year we should be at 12 or 13 due to an increase of work and some larger complexes we picked up. And yes we do bonus, as how another had mentioned. I am big on loyalty if your with us all year we give an additonal 10% percent of gross seasonal earnings if they have been at every event. Which most have. I do apologize though for wording my post the way I did. I should have said in MY area. Because you are RIGHT about the fact the Companies will pay more here for snow removal. But I do feel that my guys are paid fairly at which the rate I try to achieve for my equipment, do you agree?


----------



## snobgone

If your market can take that pricing structure it is great that you can pay your guys that. Here in CT we pay very similarly. $18-$30 for operators and $10-$18 for walk guys. Depends on experience and what you are operating. CDL and loader operators are top tier, skid steer of small truck operators are closer to the beginning rate scale based on experience. I do work in western MA that extends 40 miles north of here and they get generally about 15% less per hour in that market and that is not that far. In fact, I can contract loaders up there for 100 per hour and in CT people wouldn't even talk to you for that rate. We still pay the same up there and eat the margin but customers are more tolerant up there too. They dont freak out over a four inch storm, but in our main service area the tolerance is much less.


----------



## buckwheat_la

iluvscag;1310786 said:


> All Truck Drivers and Equipment Operators are making 30$ and hour. Shovelers are at 15$. If you cant afford to pay this your not bidding your work properly.


This is where the insult started.



iluvscag;1310799 said:


> But I'm not trying to INSULT, I am simply stating that the rate of which we try to accomplish per man hour (100$ for a truck, 125$ for a skidsteer, 175$ for a backhoe or tractor) is feasible to Pay GOOD help at least what we are paying them. I dont hire run of the mill people. I hire people that are passionate about the industry. Who represent not only my image but who are proud of theres.


If I told you that I pay similar to you, but get more along the lines of $75/skidsteer and $100/loader and still make money at it, does that give me the right to say you gouge your customers? Of course not, I have no clue what you face in your market, and don't blame you for getting the best prices you can get. And as a example, if I could get reliable workers for $10/hour and was only able to get $50/hour for a skid, I would do that too, and hope that you would not be so closed minded to judge me before finding out what my market is all about.


----------



## buckwheat_la

And as far as the original poster, I love this idea, and ran it by my supervisors today. We are going to give it a try this winter and see how it goes, but I did make a couple adjustments to the idea. $2/hour put aside for employee performance bonus at the end of the season. 

1st offense 5% off
2nd offense 15% off
3rd offense 30% off
4th offense 50% off

anything after that, they obviously don't care enough about their bonus, and can plain lose it. When I label a offense it is something along the lines of: showing up late (especially with no phone call), truck not cleaned out, job not properly done, paper work not filled out properly. I did it like this for a reason, mainly that sometimes a mistake does happen and the first 5% is more of a warning. Having it graduate like that makes it a point of severity. I am not sure how it will work out, but I am looking forward to trying it this year, thanks for the great idea.


----------



## grandview

You 2 are right on both sides. It's supply and demand. If your are is short on plow guys ,the ones that are there can get more money.. Areas that have alot of plows guys will get less. The work is the same it's just the why is is.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

cold_and_tired;1308693 said:


> Guys jump all over $10 an hour shoveling jobs around here.


Sure do, we're flooded with guys for $10 an hour and we start all our guys a lot higher just for shoveling. trucks and equipment operators then i'd say $20/hr+ but i like the method. I think we will try this this season since we've had the very same problems. When i play hardball and fire them, i always believe that it was my fault because maybe they would have come in on time the next storm or rest of the season :/

And i hate paying guys top dollar for working two storms then they're a no show and then a week later they're banging on our door for their paycheck b/c they were not in contact with us when everyone else got paid.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

cold_and_tired;1310792 said:


> Come to my neck of the woods and try bidding like that. I'll show you to the soup line so you can stay fed all winter because you wont be pushing one flake.


Your in colorado... maybe its poor where your at who knows? In NJ we have drivers that are paid $30+ and shovelers are paid $15/hr too.. like the post your responding to said.. if you cant cut a profit with paying out labor for drivers and shovelers at that rate, you bid too low, its simple. Yet your area, $30 and $15 are more like $22/$12 due to the local economy


----------



## cold_and_tired

Ramairfreak98ss;1313968 said:


> Your in colorado... maybe its poor where your at who knows? In NJ we have drivers that are paid $30+ and shovelers are paid $15/hr too.. like the post your responding to said.. if you cant cut a profit with paying out labor for drivers and shovelers at that rate, you bid too low, its simple. Yet your area, $30 and $15 are more like $22/$12 due to the local economy


Poor might not be the best word. Tightwads might be a little more accurate. I think the cost of living differences between the interior of the country and the coasts play the biggest part in determining labor rates.

Our local economy was driven hard by new construction. My county put out over 500 new home permits in 2006 and only granted 133 in 2010. Needless to say, the labor market is flooded, labor rates have fallen and industry prices have been going backwards for two years.


----------



## lawnlandscape

cet;1308644 said:


> Do they have a minimum guarantee. I wouldn't get out of bed for those $'s


Yes, their base wage is paid out bi-weekly.... only the bonus is paid out at the end of the season.


----------



## lawnlandscape

grandview;1308606 said:


> I know all areas are different in pay. But if I was shoveling snow for that ,I'd rather roll over in bed and call me in the spring.





WIPensFan;1308672 said:


> Is that legal? How do they report their wages to unemployment? Sounds like a good system, just wondering if it's all on the up and up.


In my area my shovel/snow blower rates are extremely high compared to my competition. Most of my competitors pay between $8-$12 for this type of work, and mine get a $5 per hour bonus on top of it. Many of my winter season employees have been with me since I started paying this way, and keep coming back year after year.

Of course its on the up and up. My company is Incorporated and each check is paid out attached with a pay stub. Taxes are taken out of each and every check. On their pay stub is clearly lists the hours they currently have banked that are eligible for the bonus at the end of the season if they meet the criteria.


----------



## lawnlandscape

IMAGE;1308798 said:


> Another member on here suggested it to me earlier this yr, and we are trying it this year for the first time. Only thing is I am starting the bank with $200 and it will grow from there based on hrs worked.


This is a great idea! I have never thought of this! STarting them out with some kind of bonus.... Because.. sometimes for the first snow fall or two, they don't feel like they are missing out on much if they stop coming in.... Wow.. I love it!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lawnlandscape

SullivanSeptic;1310756 said:


> Wouldn't the bonus that's being paid be taxed as a bonus? That would mean they would be taxed almost 40% on the bonus. How are your employees dealing with this?


Its taxed the same as any other wage.... These are employees.. not subcontactors.


----------



## lawnlandscape

iluvscag;1310799 said:


> Sure not a problem. I have family who is in the buisness near denver. He had always told me Plowers are a dime a dozen. Most being fly by night outifts who cut throat the legit operations. You know what I mean here, the guys that are plowing for beer money. He said most of these fly by nighters leave terrible windrows and leave the job in poor shape but most buisness are alright with it because of the cheaper price they are having to pay.
> 
> Now in my area, we either have snowy years or nothing. So it breaks these low-ballers very very fast. Most can not afford to stay in buisness. And since everyone is so frightened by a 4 inch snowstorm here most complexes want their lot to be perfect and this where our OCD kicks in. But I'm not trying to INSULT, I am simply stating that the rate of which we try to accomplish per man hour (100$ for a truck, 125$ for a skidsteer, 175$ for a backhoe or tractor) is feasible to Pay GOOD help at least what we are paying them. I dont hire run of the mill people. I hire people that are passionate about the industry. Who represent not only my image but who are proud of theres.


1) The guys who plow for 'beer money' as you call it, are no threat to me... they are a just a man in a truck that can not offer the types of snow removal service that many of us specialize in.

2) For those of us who actually get plenty of snow every winter, most of us very rarely will except a sub par job just because its cheaper. All these business know about lawsuits due to slip and falls. 90% of my commercial customers also require us to send them proof of insurance. Other thing these 'beer money' guys are unable to provide.

3) You are clearly killed your first rude point you made in this thread by saying that you either have snowy years or nothing. When you have the possibility of having only a few snow falls, you would obviously have to pay your guys more then I would, because the work is more steady for snow removal in Wisconsin. Now in this post you also talk about the rates your charging for your equipment... obviously your rates are higher and should be higher if you have many less snow falls to spread the cost over.

4) To be honest, I don't care, and I don't think anyone else cares exactly how much you pay your employees. All of us pay them what we feel they are worth to us. I have one snow blower guy who makes $15 per hour ($10 biweekly - $5 per hour bonus) and I have another who works along side him that makes $22 per hour. ($15 biweekly - $7 per hour bonus). Which one do you think is more of a value to me?

5) This was a discussion about good ways to pay employees to keep them around during the winter. It was not a discussion about how much we exactly pay them, or a thread where anyone asked you to explain the entire financial detail about thief business. Most of us who have been around this industry and this forum long enough know that people who are in your face and as defensive as you, typically turn out to be the 17 year old kid who is working out of mommy and daddy's garage using grandpas truck. If you want insert smart remarks, please destroy someone elses thread. Thanks. :waving:


----------



## MatthewG

Getting back to the OP. Thanks for the system. I will pay 70% of hourly rate throughtout the season and then the remaining 30% as a bonus. I am also starting their bonus pool with $100. Im assuming a regular season has about 50 hours in it per man around here.

This works well for me as it is not till the end of the season until we are getting paid

Thanks again pretty neat pay system


----------



## NickT

Kudos to the OP very interesting subject that anyone can adapt to their business


----------



## lawnlandscape

I'm glad some of you were able to find this post useful. It has really made a big difference in retention of good employees throughout the winter season 4 us. I really like the idea of the post that someone made of adding a starting bonus to the mix. This is something that I have not done, I will probably start doing for this winter season. This will give my employees the feeling that they have something to work for even for the first and second snowfall.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

But how do your employees get around paying excess taxes on a "bonus". It is taxed way higher then regular pay. It's a great idea but my guys would not go for it..


----------



## lawnlandscape

I think you're overestimating how much the bonus really is. Also, we all do tax returns for a reason, don't we?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No matter what the bonus is, its a bonus. But I guess you can just write it down as more hours. But if classified as a bonus its taxed higher


----------



## lawnlandscape

It's not simply just wrote down as more hours, it is written down as a bonus. You must have a very strange way of paying your employees, because at the end of the year all of their wages, including this bonus shows up on the same line of your w 2. For the purposes of taxes, it's the same is a wage, because the amount of it is directly related to how many hours they worked. There is nothing shady or dishonest about it, it's perfectly legit. Again, you must have a very strange way of paying you employees.


----------



## dan6399

Thats weird that I ran across this thread because Ive been thinking about doing something along these lines to make sure shovelers will show up on time/show up at all. Glad to see someone else had this idea.


----------



## iluvscag

lawnlandscape;1314013 said:


> 1) The guys who plow for 'beer money' as you call it, are no threat to me... they are a just a man in a truck that can not offer the types of snow removal service that many of us specialize in.
> 
> 2) For those of us who actually get plenty of snow every winter, most of us very rarely will except a sub par job just because its cheaper. All these business know about lawsuits due to slip and falls. 90% of my commercial customers also require us to send them proof of insurance. Other thing these 'beer money' guys are unable to provide.
> 
> 3) You are clearly killed your first rude point you made in this thread by saying that you either have snowy years or nothing. When you have the possibility of having only a few snow falls, you would obviously have to pay your guys more then I would, because the work is more steady for snow removal in Wisconsin. Now in this post you also talk about the rates your charging for your equipment... obviously your rates are higher and should be higher if you have many less snow falls to spread the cost over.
> 
> 4) To be honest, I don't care, and I don't think anyone else cares exactly how much you pay your employees. All of us pay them what we feel they are worth to us. I have one snow blower guy who makes $15 per hour ($10 biweekly - $5 per hour bonus) and I have another who works along side him that makes $22 per hour. ($15 biweekly - $7 per hour bonus). Which one do you think is more of a value to me?
> 
> 5) This was a discussion about good ways to pay employees to keep them around during the winter. It was not a discussion about how much we exactly pay them, or a thread where anyone asked you to explain the entire financial detail about thief business. Most of us who have been around this industry and this forum long enough know that people who are in your face and as defensive as you, typically turn out to be the 17 year old kid who is working out of mommy and daddy's garage using grandpas truck. If you want insert smart remarks, please destroy someone elses thread. Thanks. :waving:


Well wansn't that interesting.

I really really love the part of the 17 year old kid who is working out of mommy and daddys garage. Your close though! and you know what? Your the one who drug this on I already apologized ok?

17....more like 23.
You really want to get personal? Call me anytime at 618-779-Zero Zero Eight Eight. And we can talk about my buisness plan, profit margins,and strategies.

THANK YOU!


----------



## ArlingtonLand

grandview;1308688 said:


> I assume they are employees and get paid. The bonus is paid at the end of the season ,that's when the taxes would kick in.


In NY unemployment requires you to report any future income that you may have earned each week so that bonus should be deducted. Assuming their being honest.

I like the bonus but I too wouldn't get out of bed for that money.


----------



## DaveCN5

We pay sidewalk crews $15/hr. Plowers get $20/hr because side walk crew gets more hours. We too have a bonus at the end of the season. We don't have a problem with plowers showing up because they are the same guys every season and we know they're reliable and we won't put anyone behind the wheel of a truck that we don't trust. Our problem is with the side walk guys. 

Every snow fall we need at least 12 guys, so we hire 25-30. The first week in November we have a meeting where all 30 people attend a mandatory training meeting. They get shown the equipment and we give them tours of the accounts. We then split the list of side walk crew members into 3 teams. 1, 2, and 3. The first storm team 1 goes out, 2nd is 2, etc. After every snowfall we asses how well they do. Our member list is split into 3 sections. The "300", "150", and "0" sections. The number relates to their end of season bonus. 

If we notice people doing better, they will get placed in the "300" list and they will be our primary go to guys. If we realize we don't like someone they get put in the "0" list. For each snow fall we call all the 300 guys first and make sure they can work. If not we go down to the 150 guys. Each section only has 12 spots, so we are making them compete for their hours and their bonus. It works out pretty well and we can usually get a dozen or so reliable guys that will show up every storm. If they do really well we might start training them to plow and use them as a reserve in case we get swamped and need a back up truck to go out or we can swap drivers out so they can sleep. 

I hope that makes sense. If not, I can try and break it down more.


----------

